# Lawn Tractor Chopper



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

here is a chopper lawn tractor I put together a few years ago

I added the new hood and grill because when I found the tractor the light lens were broken. 

Took a few days of cutting and grinding but it works.

the last project from the accident prone garage


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Is that the name of the tractor brand or is it just what you call it:question: Looks like a old Murray to me painted Ford blue. 

(accident prone garage) I have one of those to:lmao:


----------



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

*just a name*

It’s a craftsman with a MTD hood made by Roper.

I just call it the lawn chopper after all those TV chopper shows


what about this:

The Discovery Channel does a show called

Monster Mowers


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

:tellyou: 
LoL ,, I thought You ment a Chopper type Chopper !! Like the one I`m gonna post on off topics.


----------

